# Receiving donor eggs from REprofit



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello, 
I’m new to FF I’m 23 and was diagnosed with POF  when I was 15. Me and my husband are provisionally booked into have treatment at REprofit in April 2019! Has anyone been to have donor eggs ? What’s the process the clinic have requested blood groups, semen analysis and ultrasound once all these and send off what happenes next ? I’m with your IVF Journey and they have been so helpful I just really want to know the next steps , do they ask for more tests closer to the time of transfer? 
Thank you ladies xx 😘


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Katie, here is the current reprofit cycling thread &#128578; http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=398266.msg7537319;topicseen#new


----------

